# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Учебный Мат

## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZzX/5GFrngJRx    Эксперт по техн вопросам

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2BNW/217rK4VXe  ЗУП

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NKTW/3cz5UnVCi  ПРОФ_тест

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ek4X/4cTXeLjYX Проф_ЗУП

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/52se/3CtFReoV8

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rH8j/8u2Stv8Lm Проф_УНФ

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Jms/24Z2RcqJU

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Gzb/5jjs68rDr  Проф_ERP

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Fiw/5KF98bhrY

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35Fh/gCmDEkXUR ПРОФ_ТЕСТ

__________________________________________________  _

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LBLr/K8JHiZQqs ERP

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5d1d/2zTte6Zei

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5a2d/39zuAxz6f

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/337Y/mQ6ZjnWw2

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TAb7/4tMC4Yiu3

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vieN/41eGgo2gN

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/28J2/24mWB9rEa

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hGPe/itHY4M5YP

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/drqe/2e1qeGX9E

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Tvwv/2SpuWhWUc

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xKY8/3RQnJoMFc

----------

Akbono (21.12.2019), antigene (22.04.2020), catherine (21.08.2019), cyv (16.08.2019), k0rvit (27.07.2019), Lisok (13.04.2020), Loka101 (21.08.2019), pirat-123 (05.05.2020), puls_89 (22.07.2019), Remm67 (05.08.2019), silver0030 (26.07.2019), Svetlana_K (02.08.2019), Trostin (21.07.2019), Афедрон (14.09.2019), Олмакс (02.09.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

ЗУП_  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5XCM/2DTygGCiU

----------

cyv (16.08.2019), Loka101 (21.08.2019), pirat-123 (05.05.2020), Svetlana_K (02.08.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Бух_ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MXvV/dbWpA7Fnw

----------

cyv (16.08.2019), glucker (02.09.2019), k0rvit (27.07.2019), pirat-123 (05.05.2020), Svetlana_K (02.08.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/51Ux/5xZ82AB8N



Все что есть.

----------

Abacadabra (01.08.2019), AHelen (16.08.2019), AimDima (10.12.2019), alex56565 (22.07.2019), billy_boy72 (24.07.2019), catherine (21.08.2019), cyv (16.08.2019), defog (05.08.2019), dmikds (05.11.2019), DomenER (18.09.2019), glucker (02.09.2019), ikalichkin (04.08.2019), k0rvit (27.07.2019), lancaster7679 (25.07.2019), Loka101 (21.08.2019), Remm67 (05.08.2019), root7 (23.07.2019), santa1 (23.07.2019), ShallaBulla (14.08.2019), Svetlana_K (02.08.2019), Verbena (31.07.2019), Олмакс (02.09.2019)

----------


## BelkaJul

(!) Внимание, вот этот тестер по Проф ERP устаревший
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Gzb/5jjs68rDr Проф_ERP

Проверяла на edu.1c.ru  10ый раздел  (всего 39 билетов по версии этого тестера)
за 2 часа: из 39 билетов подтверждено 8, ошибочными признаны 2 билета (№ 17 и 26).
выявлено наличие 21 нового билета (из которых уже подтверждено 5 правильных)

----------

Akbono (21.12.2019), Svetlana_K (11.09.2019)

----------


## antigene

Ни одна ссылка не работает на сегодня (

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Ни одна ссылка не работает на сегодня (


Нет места в облаке, напишите что интересует.

----------

temik_a (21.05.2020), yulia.bva (05.06.2020)

----------

